# Moonlit Mushu



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Commission 2/5! 3 more to go!

Here's SkyeWillow's Mushu once more =) Did A LOT of playing around this time and had fun =)

Beginning to think maybe I should put more time into fixing at least some of the sketch before rushing into colors ^^;


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Looking good, as usual! :lol:


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks, there may be another Mushu coming up as this was not the end result I had planned, but I got a little absorbed in playing and got swept off to this piece instead fo the one in my head.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mushu doesn't mind the fame ;-)

Always fantabulous! <3


----------

